# About to start TRT



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 18, 2022)

I'm about to go on TRT via injection.  Blood test was 454 total and 8.0 free.  This is the scrip and I'm curious for those who are very savvy on TRT what this dosage "size" represents.  is this standard/middle/high/low, etc?  They will pull again in 6 weeks after I am on it.

Testosterone cypionate 200 mg/mL subcutaneous oil
Inject 0.27mL, subcutaneously, 2 times a week, on Monday and Thursday mornings.
Dispense :20 Milliliter, Refill :0,Can be substituted


----------



## snake (May 18, 2022)

So ballpark, you're taking 100 mg of Test Cyp a week. My guess is you crack your TT much more than where you're at. 

Kinda odd you got a script for TRT with a TT at 454.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 18, 2022)

I manually chose to do this and did the blood draw and consult, went over my lifestyle and goals.  I just turned 47 years old.

The 454 is "within range" and not considered "low", but the FREE TEST at 8.0 they said could be improved and they want to get me to around 16.  I do my first injection on Monday.


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2022)

You'll know in 6 weeks how the protocol worked, I guess.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 18, 2022)

It is $200/mo. for the service and they send me the kit so I can shoot myself.  That was the main draw in going with this specific service.  So far it's been a great experience and if it improves my performance in multiple aspects of life, money well spent.  Not too stoked on the potential back acne, however...  I have not had a pimple in 30 years.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 18, 2022)

100mg per week is a good starting dose. Nothing to complain about.  Mine is at 125mg ew and that puts me upper/mid range.  Feel good on it. My total and free t were absolutely tanked before so I don't know exactly how much better you will feel. 

I don't like subq for testosterone.  Leaves small lumps and sore to the touch.  I use insulin pins or 5/8 25g . Whatever is laying around lol. 

At 2x per week I get no acne at all. If I were to miss a pin...yeah.

Good luck


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 18, 2022)

Thanks for the feedback, Backhoe.  A buddy of mine who is 51 has been on it for about 3 months and said it was night and day for him. I do not know what his before or after levels were, nor do I care, more so how he feels on it and the improvements it has made for him.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 18, 2022)

Let's say you go from 500T to 700T on this protocol. I don't know if that will make a noticeable feelz difference.  

The only benefit I see is you're levels will remain steady regardless if you have a shitty diet or consume alcohol.

No ups and downs are nice


----------



## snake (May 18, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> It is $200/mo. for the service and they send me the kit so I can shoot myself.  That was the main draw in going with this specific service.  So far it's been a great experience and if it improves my performance in multiple aspects of life, money well spent.  Not too stoked on the potential back acne, however...  I have not had a pimple in 30 years.



That's not going to happen at that dose.


Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> I manually chose to do this and did the blood draw and consult, went over my lifestyle and goals.  I just turned 47 years old.
> 
> The 454 is "within range" and not considered "low", but the FREE TEST at 8.0 they said could be improved and they want to get me to around 16.  I do my first injection on Monday.


Ok that explains things! Lets get in the faster lane brother, You should be around 150mg/wk to start and like CJ said, BW in 6 weeks will tell the tail. With any luck, your Jimmy will be up before you at week 4, then you'll know you're rolling.


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2022)

That's expensive too. Should've shopped around.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 18, 2022)

$200/mo includes the shot/fluids/labs, etc.. all at my house.  My buddy is paying more than that and he has to go to a place.

Snake - what is "BW"?


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> $200/mo includes the shot/fluids/labs, etc.. all at my house.  My buddy is paying more than that and he has to go to a place.
> 
> Snake - what is "BW"?


I'm aware, still expensive.

Mine was similar price, but 2x your dose, and I still bailed on them.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 18, 2022)

Ahh, I see.  They want to start me at this and then see how things look in 6 weeks.  It would not be any more or less $$ based on how much or how little juice they send out.  I totally trust the outfit and am looking forward to seeing how I get on with this stuff.  If I remember, I will update this thread after 4-6 weeks and let you know how it's going.  Thanks for the words, gents.


----------



## Clyde (May 18, 2022)

Would it be worth going on TRT with starting T levels @ mid 400's?

I get the low free T concern, but could proviron bring that up, and as a long term solution?

I'll be 60 this year. I'm going in for bloods soon to determine if I TRT or just cycle. I don't think I'd TRT if my levels come out mid 400's. Thinking I'm way lower than that though.


----------



## Gadawg (May 18, 2022)

I started at 515 but with a lower than average free T. I take 200 mg a week which peaks in the low 900s. It was Total game changer for me but I work a physical job and spend about 2 hours a day in the gym between lifting and cardio 7 days a week. 

Without it, I could not work and workout the way I want to without severe overtraining


----------



## Clyde (May 18, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> I started at 515 but with a lower than average free T. I take 200 mg a week which peaks in the low 900s. It was Total game changer for me but I work a physical job and spend about 2 hours a day in the gym between lifting and cardio 7 days a week.
> 
> Without it, I could not work and workout the way I want to without severe overtraining


Thanks, good to know! You doing your own TRT? Asking because of the dose/wk and levels. That seems a higher dose than I'd have guessed. But you're still within range, just high end.

I'm doing my own because of costs. I consulted/priced TRT clinics around here. They want way too much money, and don't even provide a script for T. One place dodged my script questions by stating "we provide all the necessary meds, delivered to your house". Also don't want to debate with a doc on total and free T levels, etc . I'm going for the top end of the range.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 18, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> I started at 515 but with a lower than average free T. I take 200 mg a week which peaks in the low 900s. It was Total game changer for me but I work a physical job and spend about 2 hours a day in the gym between lifting and cardio 7 days a week.
> 
> Without it, I could not work and workout the way I want to without severe overtraining


Good feedback to hear.  I also do a ton of cardio (I run a lot) and am hitting gym hard 3x a week.  I am good now, no issues, but am going on TRT completely voluntarily to see how I feel on it.


----------



## Clyde (May 19, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> I work a physical job and spend about 2 hours a day in the gym between lifting and cardio 7 days a week.


Damn, you're really getting after it! Good for you.


----------



## Gadawg (May 19, 2022)

Clyde said:


> Thanks, good to know! You doing your own TRT? Asking because of the dose/wk and levels. That seems a higher dose than I'd have guessed. But you're still within range, just high end.
> 
> I'm doing my own because of costs. I consulted/priced TRT clinics around here. They want way too much money, and don't even provide a script for T. One place dodged my script questions by stating "we provide all the necessary meds, delivered to your house". Also don't want to debate with a doc on total and free T levels, etc . I'm going for the top end of the range.



I did it initially through a clinic to dial in the protocal. When that was steady, I ditched the script and went with UGL gear.


----------



## Dex (May 19, 2022)

454 at 47 years old isn't too bad at all. I was 350s at age 36, jumped on TRT for 6 years then had some PEs last year and got off for a miserable 6 months. I tested after the 6 months and I felt like it was in the 100s but the number was...350s still. I was quite surprised that it didn't change after all those years of TRT. Anyway, 100mg/wk doesn't quite do it for me. I seem to lose morning wood if I am not getting at least 140mg/wk on my UGL.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 19, 2022)

Damn $200 a month huh... I need to set up one of these TRT clinic scams


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 19, 2022)

Seems to be a common theme in here for those in the know that $200 a month is too high of a price to pay?  What other alternatives does one have?  Am I legally able to buy my own shit and it is safe to use?  I would have to do my own blood labs every 6-8 weeks, etc?

I have never been one to "biohack" or use anything that I cannot buy at a pharmacy or Amazon (supplements, vitamins, etc)...  

Fill me in - is TRT able to be bought by the average joe and if so, what kind of cost differences are we talking about?  $200 is for sure the going rate, in fact my pal is paying $250.


----------



## Clyde (May 19, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> Seems to be a common theme in here for those in the know that $200 a month is too high of a price to pay?  What other alternatives does one have?  Am I legally able to buy my own shit and it is safe to use?  I would have to do my own blood labs every 6-8 weeks, etc?
> 
> I have never been one to "biohack" or use anything that I cannot buy at a pharmacy or Amazon (supplements, vitamins, etc)...
> 
> Fill me in - is TRT able to be bought by the average joe and if so, what kind of cost differences are we talking about?  $200 is for sure the going rate, in fact my pal is paying $250.



I'd think for the average joe, $200 would be a good deal. 

On the other hand, guys that hang out in places like this and already use gear, it's too much. 

In other words, if one already has a reliable source of $30.00 Test C or E, and is already familiar with deciphering his own blood work, why pay someone to do it for him.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 19, 2022)

Are you saying the same TRT they will be sending me only costs $30 bucks if I could source it on my own?  I imagine a pack of 100 needles is dirt cheap, too.  This is what is on the paperwork:

"Testosterone cypionate 200 mg/mL subcutaneous oil
Inject 0.27mL, subcutaneously, 2 times a week, on Monday and Thursday mornings.
Dispense :20 Milliliter, Refill :0,Can be substituted"

As far as how much I am shooting to start, do I take the .27mL *2 *200mg/mL = 108mg a week?  Some say 108mg a week is too low?  

If it really only costs $30 bucks for the same amount of fluid I am paying $200 for, I would actively begin asking around "those in the know" where I can buy my own and just do that.  I can do my own labs every 8 weeks for cheap.  That is a massive delta in price.

Reminds me of the LEXUS dealer that wanted $200 to replace my cabin air filter.  I got it on Amazon for $14 and did it in 3 minutes.


----------



## CJ (May 19, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> Are you saying the same TRT they will be sending me only costs $30 bucks if I could source it on my own?  I imagine a pack of 100 needles is dirt cheap, too.  This is what is on the paperwork:
> 
> "Testosterone cypionate 200 mg/mL subcutaneous oil
> Inject 0.27mL, subcutaneously, 2 times a week, on Monday and Thursday mornings.
> ...


Strict with Dr directed TRT for now, dial it all in under the supervision of a physician, and maybe after all that you could think about sourcing your own.

At that point you'll save money, but then the issues of legality and sourcing make their entrance.

Oh, and do NOT ask us for sources, it's against the rules. And if anyone messages you to "help out", it's probably a scam.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 19, 2022)

Sounds good to me.  I'll stay on the plan for a good while to see how I get on with it.  If I am liking it, I will put some time into sourcing.  Long, long ago, I used to be able to get weed before it was legal so I will apply the same techniques I did then.  I'll get out my pager and rolodex.


----------



## snake (May 19, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> $200/mo includes the shot/fluids/labs, etc.. all at my house.  My buddy is paying more than that and he has to go to a place.
> 
> Snake - what is "BW"?


Sorry, BW= Blood Work


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 20, 2022)

BW = Blood Work.  Doh, of course.

Well, boys.  I am doing my first shot on Monday.  I'll update this thread after I'm on it for a bit.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 23, 2022)

Did my first shot this morning.  Easy as can be.  The needles are really small and easy to work with.  

Does Test Cyp come in different "strengths"?  Mine is Testosterone cypionate 200 mg/mL and I pushed in .27mL this morning.

Are some test cyp's at 500mg/mL or higher, etc?


----------



## Jonjon (May 23, 2022)

You’re getting taken for a ride with that price. Your medicine at that low dose is like $15 a month. 

You can do labs through Ulta for under $100. After you get your dose wgere you want it, you just need labs once or twice a year.

I wish I had the means to open one of those clinics. Gotta be a cash cow


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> You’re getting taken for a ride with that price. Your medicine at that low dose is like $15 a month.
> 
> You can do labs through Ulta for under $100. After you get your dose wgere you want it, you just need labs once or twice a year.
> 
> I wish I had the means to open one of those clinics. Gotta be a cash cow


Everytime I see someone mention Ulta here, I think of the expensive make-up place my girlfriend shops at 😂


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 23, 2022)

I am already planning to source and shoot my own after I go through about 6 months paying this price.  I fully 1,000% understand these places make money and have a massive markup on the product.  They are also dedicating a team, sending people remotely, going over my labs.  It's not just the test I am paying for.


----------



## dk8594 (May 25, 2022)

That does should put you higher in the normal range.  I tried subq for awhile. I know it’s worked for some, but my BW showed I didn’t absorb it nearly as well as IM


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 25, 2022)

dk8594 said:


> That does should put you higher in the normal range.  I tried subq for awhile. I know it’s worked for some, but my BW showed I didn’t absorb it nearly as well as IM


Thanks for the feedback!  I am doing mine subQ.  Into stomach area.   My buddy does his IM.     I'll know in 6 weeks how well my body is absorbing.   Doing my second shot tomorrow am and took a pic before I started and will take after.   About to hit gym right now


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 25, 2022)

Curiously, what is the cost of a 5mL bottle of 200mg/mL test cyp if one had a scrip for it and a supplier?

Not asking for a source or where to buy, only the average cost range of what one would pay for a 5mL bottle.  Is it $150?  $50?   $25?   

Thanks.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 25, 2022)

$150 for 10mL sound about right?  of 200mg/mL with grapeseed or cotton oil for IM or SQ.


----------



## TiredandHot (May 26, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> Curiously, what is the cost of a 5mL bottle of 200mg/mL test cyp if one had a scrip for it and a supplier?
> 
> Not asking for a source or where to buy, only the average cost range of what one would pay for a 5mL bottle.  Is it $150?  $50?   $25?
> 
> Thanks.


No one sells 5ml, 10ml is the standard size vial. Which can be bought anywhere from $25 to $35 for tested testosterone from the right source.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 26, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> No one sells 5ml, 10ml is the standard size vial. Which can be bought anywhere from $25 to $35 for tested testosterone from the right source.


I have 4 vials of 5ml here, from the company I pay for the service.    I called a place today that sells 10ml for $150.

You are saying $35 for 10ml??????


----------



## TiredandHot (May 26, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> I have 4 vials of 5ml here, from the company I pay for the service.    I called a place today that sells 10ml for $150.
> 
> You are saying $35 for 10ml??????


Yeah, if you look around you'll see exactly what I'm saying. It's a cash cow for these clinics to charge what they do for testosterone, you're really paying for the legality of a script. My buddy is paying 150 or 200 a month in Florida for like 100 or 150mg a week.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 26, 2022)

Yes, I am paying $200/mo and my buddy pays $220/mo to a different but similar service.  I am going to stay with the company for 4-6 months and then go on my own and find a place where I can buy my juice direct and do my own labs and analysis.  If $35 for 10mL is the actual price, that is a RIDICULOUS amount of savings for me and I would be silly not to do whatever it takes to make that happen.

Just did my second shot which was easier than the first one.  That stuff is thick and sure does take a bit or back and forth to suck it into the needle.


----------



## TiredandHot (May 26, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> Yes, I am paying $200/mo and my buddy pays $220/mo to a different but similar service.  I am going to stay with the company for 4-6 months and then go on my own and find a place where I can buy my juice direct and do my own labs and analysis.  If $35 for 10mL is the actual price, that is a RIDICULOUS amount of savings for me and I would be silly not to do whatever it takes to make that happen.
> 
> Just did my second shot which was easier than the first one.  That stuff is thick and sure does take a bit or back and forth to suck it into the needle.


Heat it up using a candle warmer or coffee pot burner, makes it flow quicker as does drawing up in a larger ga pin.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (May 26, 2022)

My needles are the Sure Comfort Insulin type that are 1/2" length and 28 gauge.  I will try your little heat it up a bit trick on my next Monday shot.

Not sure if this is a sign of the test shots since I have only done two so far, but last night I had some super intense sex dreams.  Is that the test?


----------

